# Hilfe bzgl. Wiederstände gesucht !!



## stefflbeffl (20. September 2011)

*Hilfe bzgl. Wiederstände gesucht !!*

Hallo PCGHler,

ich brauchte mal eure Hilfe  Ich hab eine Schaltung als Zeichnung und soll den Wiederstand messen. Falls auf dem Bild nicht gut zu erkennen es sind 6 wiederstände mit je 10 Ohm wiederstand und es soll an den Punken oben und unten gemessen werden. Eine Erklärung warum das dies oder jener wiederstand ist wäre gut. 



@Admin: ich hoffe ich hab das passende Subthema gefunden, falls nicht bitte verschieben 

Danke soweit !!

MfG

Stefflbeffl


----------



## stefflbeffl (20. September 2011)

*AW: Hilfe bzgl. Wiederstände gesucht !!*

sry leider das verwackelte bild  
hier das bessere 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_knoben (22. September 2011)

*AW: Hilfe bzgl. Wiederstände gesucht !!*

Naja, das richtige Forum ist es nicht, und Doppelpost sollten natürlich vermieden werden. Ich hab dir mal das Ersatzschaltbild aufgemalt. Den Rest musst du selbst machen, bin schon nen weilchen raus.


----------



## rebel4life (22. September 2011)

*AW: Hilfe bzgl. Wiederstände gesucht !!*

Widerstandsbrücke / Wheatstone Messbrücke

Den Rest darfst du selber machen.

PS: Dein Widerstand ist sicher unter 10Ohm.


----------



## stefflbeffl (28. September 2011)

*AW: Hilfe bzgl. Wiederstände gesucht !!*

habs mittlerweile selber herausgefunden gehabt 

aber trotzdem danke :]


----------



## das_wesen (30. September 2011)

*AW: Hilfe bzgl. Wiederstände gesucht !!*

Nu mal ne Frage, eigentlich könnte man doch diesen Verbindungswiderstand weglassen, da dieses Gedankenkonstrukt von "perfekten Widerständen" ausgeht herscht doch in den Reihenschaltungen das selbe Potential von daher kommt kein Stromfluß zustande, daher brauch man ihn Mathematisch, also für eine Zeichnung zum besseren Verständnis der Problematik nicht weiter berücksichtigen oder? Also sind jetzt mal einfach gesagt zwei 20 Ohm und ein 10 Ohm Widerstand Parallel geschaltet.


----------

